# The crowds go wild with excitement over the Apple Watch



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

There's just no stopping them.


----------



## Arthur M (Nov 9, 2013)

Well, they went crazy over here. You can't even buy them in store at the moment.

That apple store actually just looks dead. Normally way more people than that.


----------



## Domo (Sep 20, 2013)

That is: THE emptiest Apple store I've ever seen...


----------



## G. I. (Feb 28, 2015)

I've never seen an Apple store.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Domo said:


> That is: THE emptiest Apple store I've ever seen...


Yup, its fairly quiet. Especially around the watch counter.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

I think Apple might be doing all right with the Apple watch. In NYC, I've spotted a few on the wrists of fellow commuters and even in a few coffee shops.


----------



## Gazella (Apr 6, 2015)

Have not seen a single person wearing an Apple Watch so far. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

I can't believe how much they are advertising it. Perhaps sales are not as they hoped-for.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I had a little play with one today. It is quite nice but I still have no desire to own one


----------



## Lokifish (Nov 8, 2014)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I can't believe how much they are advertising it. Perhaps sales are not as they hoped-for.


According to the press , the have sold millions. The thing about Apple is that is not sales to end users, but any sales to anybody (vendors, etc), whether or not it ever makes it to the consumer. I'm not sure, but this may even include Apple Store stock. If they are doing the same as they do with iPhones, Apple requires vendors buy x amount ahead of time before the vendor can even get permission to sell it.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I can't believe how much they are advertising it. Perhaps sales are not as they hoped-for.


Are they advertising it any more than they advertise their other products?

They're selling as many as they can make. Shipping dates for many models are in July, and it's still May.

One of their newest board members, Angela Ahrendts (formerly head of Burberry), told the company in an internal memo that the days of camping outside the store for a week before a product launch are over. It was entertaining, but ultimately silly and low-class. The Apple Watch was always planned to be online-only for the first couple months.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Gazella said:


> Have not seen a single person wearing an Apple Watch so far.


I saw three while my wife and I were walking today. The first was the steel model on mesh, and the other two were both Sport models on blue and white.

I also saw what may have been a Moto360 and several Fitbits. I haven't seen a Gear smartwatch in a while, but I know they're out there.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

PYLTN said:


> View attachment 4017266
> 
> 
> There's just no stopping them.


LOL nice. Not sure where your neck of woods is, but it was madness over in New England on opening weekend.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

Gazella said:


> Have not seen a single person wearing an Apple Watch so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


Was traveling in Japan and China and I didn't see anyone with one yet.

But bumped into a nice lady at the airport Starbucks on our flight out to Asia. She loves the ability to pay at Starbucks using her watch, and so did I 

She also said she had a pleasant experience with the hour-long personal assistant at the Apple Store to help her get up-to-speed with the watch. These Apple stores and people are quite useful!


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Call me stubborn, call me old school.
I watches are wrist computers. They have no pedigrees, no souls.
Watches IMO, have pallet forks, balance staffs, escapements
nuther words. Even quartz time pieces slip in tha back door of
the description of watches.

X traindriver Art


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> Call me stubborn, call me old school.
> I watches are wrist computers. They have no pedigrees, no souls.
> Watches IMO, have pallet forks, balance staffs, escapements
> nuther words. Even quartz time pieces slip in tha back door of
> ...


We should start a separate thread where WUSers can log their anti-AW complaints that have nothing to do with any other specific thread.


----------



## Alan_F (Jan 14, 2010)

Anti-AW? Suppose its anti-AW to mention the apps take as long to load as taking your phone from your pocket and running it too. You're better off putting that extra 500 into the handset itself.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Alan_F said:


> Anti-AW? Suppose its anti-AW to mention the apps take as long to load as taking your phone from your pocket and running it too. You're better off putting that extra 500 into the handset itself.


The point is, some of these posts (such as the one I quoted) might as well be copied-and-pasted into every smartwatch thread. They say nothing about the thread topic and just make a general complaint instead.

I'll bet at least a third of the posts in the Apple Watch and Smart Watches forums would qualify.


----------



## ColdCactus (Apr 23, 2015)

This is tempting me to dust off my first generation Gear and walk around talking into the watch like inspector gadget.


----------



## Blancpain (Jan 29, 2014)

BarracksSi said:


> The point is, some of these posts (such as the one I quoted) might as well be copied-and-pasted into every smartwatch thread. They say nothing about the thread topic and just make a general complaint instead.
> 
> I'll bet at least a third of the posts in the Apple Watch and Smart Watches forums would qualify.


Interesting.... So the hate vs fan boyism begins. What is it about Apple that garners so much hate/love?


----------



## Porsena (Feb 20, 2013)

A friend has a smart watch and hates it. They cannot catch on as in order for the thing to be "useful " you have to wear it. All the time. No watch lover wants that and no human being is like that either.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Blancpain said:


> Interesting.... So the hate vs fan boyism begins. What is it about Apple that garners so much hate/love?


For my part I certainly don't hate Apple. I just found it quite amusing that on the last few occasions I've been in my local Apple Store the AW seems to be generating very little interest, which seems appropriate to me as it seems to serve little purpose. It is more or less just a remote screen for your iPhone. I don't care whether the AW is a success or not but I get the feeling it will be a bit of a flop compared to the wild success of a product like the iPhone. And the iPhone IS a great device.

Is it fair to say that the more successful and dominant a company becomes, the more they will divide opinion?


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

PYLTN said:


> For my part I certainly don't hate Apple. I just found it quite amusing that on the last few occasions I've been in my local Apple Store the AW seems to be generating very little interest, which seems appropriate to me as it seems to serve little purpose. It is more or less just a remote screen for your iPhone. I don't care whether the AW is a success or not but I get the feeling it will be a bit of a flop compared to the wild success of a product like the iPhone. And the iPhone IS a great device.


It's difficult to compare anything to a smartphone because a smartphone is more useful to more people more often.

Besides, if just, say, one in twenty iPhone users gets an Apple Watch, that's still tens of millions. I wish I could sell that many of anything.



> Is it fair to say that the more successful and dominant a company becomes, the more they will divide opinion?


Apple was hardly dominant or successful in the first half of the 1990's, but opinion was still equally, or at least dramatically, divided back then.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

A lot of the comments made about the Apple Watch sound a lot like the comments made regarding the iPad when it was new. The iPad certainly hasn't been the wild, unmitigated success that the iPhone has, but any one of us would love to have a business that has been as successful as the iPad. I don't think the watch will ever sell in numbers like the iPhone, and maybe not like the iPad either. But a small fraction of iPhone sales, even 5-10%, would be pretty huge for the smart watch world.


----------



## Gazella (Apr 6, 2015)

I like Apple. They make excellent products. I own lots. However I currently only use my MacBook Pro Retina and (of course) my iPhone 6. I rarely use my iPad Mini Retina as well as my iMac. My old Apple devices (iPhones, iPads, MBA) are just sitting in a cupboard. I never sell. I just don't sell anything I own. Anyway, I've never really been confused with an Apple product announcement so when Apple announced the Apple Watch I did not understand and still don't understand what the purpose of the AW is. Redundant and pointless. Especially since it relies on the iPhone for almost every task. 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

I neither hate or adore AWatches. They are what they are.
Its gonna take a lot of convincing to sway me into believing printed circuit board timepieces
are anything resembling a piece with escapements, main spring barrels or anything of the
sort.
The mechanical watch has been arround since NYC was a flag station..If someone tells me the
AW will be arround that long, has as big a fan base as real watches I will eat my hand winder
and give em 30 mins to gather a crowd to watch me

X traindriver Art


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

arogle1stus said:


> I neither hate or adore AWatches. They are what they are.
> Its gonna take a lot of convincing to sway me into believing printed circuit board timepieces
> are anything resembling a piece with escapements, main spring barrels or anything of the
> sort.
> ...


Well, sun dials have been around even longer, but you're probably not wearing one of those strapped to your wrist. I think mechanical watches are totally awesome, but if you abstract the concept of watch a little bit to a small, well-crafted machine that provides essential information to its user at a glance, smart watches start to make sense. And I know many people dispute it, but an electrical or electronic machine is a machine as much as a mechanical machine. They just use different energy. In fact, though we can't observe it with our eyes, quartz timekeeping still involves mechanical vibrations.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Smart watches certainly strike a nerve with traditional watch wearers. I have a Pebble Steel and really like it, but I let it be what it is best at: A simple notification device on my wrist. No heart monitoring, or on-screen bus passes. It's for eliminating the need to take your phone out a million times a day in order to see things you don't need to act on right now. Awesome. Android Wear and Apple are both trying to make smart watches little phones on your wrist and that will not prove to be practical.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

HerrNano said:


> Android Wear and Apple are both trying to make smart watches little phones on your wrist and that will not prove to be practical.


Can you elaborate further on why you don't think it'd be practical?


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

HerrNano said:


> Smart watches certainly strike a nerve with traditional watch wearers. I have a Pebble Steel and really like it, but I let it be what it is best at: A simple notification device on my wrist. No heart monitoring, or on-screen bus passes. It's for eliminating the need to take your phone out a million times a day in order to see things you don't need to act on right now. Awesome. Android Wear and Apple are both trying to make smart watches little phones on your wrist and that will not prove to be practical.


They certainly do strike a nerve in the WIS community but I'm not yet sure why. I don't see smart watches as any sort of threat to mechanicals. They're such entirely different things. The observation has also been made that the AW and the like will introduce many people to the habit of wearing a watch for the first time and some of those new wearers may then develop an interest in traditional watches.

I tend to agree on the lack of practicality if you're talking about trying to cram the full functionality of a smart phone into a smart watch - due to the lack of physical space. I love my iPhone but I frequently prefer viewing information-dense websites on a laptop because trying to do so on a phone is just tiresome. Scale the screen size down even further and it just becomes hopeless. Some cleverly designed watch Apps will work fine but there will be lots of functionality that's just too fiddly for a micro screen.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

PYLTN said:


> I tend to agree on the lack of practicality if you're talking about trying to cram the full functionality of a smart phone into a smart watch - due to the lack of physical space. I love my iPhone but I frequently prefer viewing information-dense websites on a laptop because trying to do so on a phone is just tiresome. Scale the screen size down even further and it just becomes hopeless. Some cleverly designed watch Apps will work fine but there will be lots of functionality that's just too fiddly for a micro screen.


Right --

I see comments (not just on WUS) saying, "Unless this can replace my phone, I don't want one." I wonder, what kind of phone functionality do they honestly expect on such a tiny device? Do they want to be able to play Angry Birds and Clash Of Clans, or do they just want calls and texts?

It's like they forgot how much "laptop/desktop equivalency" they gave up for cell phone mobility. They don't understand how much more they'd have to give up for wristwatch-sized convenience.

I've mentioned before that all these devices lie on different points of the power-vs-convenience spectrum. You want to crunch huge sets of data, you sign up for time on a large institutional computer; if you want to carry a small computer everywhere, you satisfy yourself with messages and puzzle games.* Smartwatches push the "convenience" end even further with a corresponding sacrifice in raw ability. I think it's unreasonable, or at least shortsighted, to expect a watch to fully replace a smartphone.

*Yes, I know that I can play some pretty awesome racing games and RPGs on my phone, because I have a few. They just look so much better on my iPad or TV.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

BarracksSi said:


> Right --
> 
> I see comments (not just on WUS) saying, "Unless this can replace my phone, I don't want one." I wonder, what kind of phone functionality do they honestly expect on such a tiny device? Do they want to be able to play Angry Birds and Clash Of Clans, or do they just want calls and texts?
> 
> ...


I was listening to a programme all about the media the other day, during which they discussed smart watches and how journalists are now having to design headlines that are compact and brief enough to fit on a phone screen. Good grief...


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

PYLTN said:


> I was listening to a programme all about the media the other day, during which they discussed smart watches and how journalists are now having to design headlines that are compact and brief enough to fit on a phone screen. Good grief...


I think this is a good thing.

Not so much that I'd like to see headlines on my AW (I don't see the point, but hey, others may like it), but I like brief and to-the-point titles when reading on my iPad or laptop.

We live in a world where we're inundated with info. Anything to reduce it (only the most important info on AW instead of taking my iPhone out, shorted headlines) is a step in the right direction.


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

BarracksSi said:


> Right --
> 
> I see comments (not just on WUS) saying, "Unless this can replace my phone, I don't want one." I wonder, what kind of phone functionality do they honestly expect on such a tiny device? Do they want to be able to play Angry Birds and Clash Of Clans, or do they just want calls and texts?


i don't think they mean they want to watch a movie on it... i think they mean it should be a standalone, like the samsung gear s is.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

Memphis1 said:


> i don't think they mean they want to watch a movie on it... i think they mean it should be a standalone, like the samsung gear s is.


The Gear S might be an example of why a smartwatch shouldn't try to do everything. Here's one of the first reviews that popped up in a search.

http://www.cnet.com/products/samsung-gear-s/



> Someday soon, smartwatches might be devices that work totally on their own, no phone necessary: as a connected Web browser, a music player, a fitness device. But the Samsung Gear S is not exactly that magic watch. Yes, it can do a surprising number of things. But it still needs a Samsung phone to make most features work. It runs Samsung's limited Tizen software and dedicated Gear apps, closing it off from the richer ecosystem of Google's Android Wear. And it requires a connected data plan to even use it as a cellular device.
> 
> For some of my time with the Gear S, I paired it with a Samsung phone. But for most of the time, I tried using it on its own, as a true independent smartwatch. Well, I should say "independent," because if you're going to use a Gear S, you're still best off bringing a phone along.


He later describes the pop-up keyboard as "absurd", which, IMO, only demonstrates that while it's as big as you'd ask a smartwatch to be, it's not big enough to do some things well -- so maybe it shouldn't even have to try.

I can see, for now, the only thing I might want a watch to do without a phone is texts or phone calls to people I know. I could leave the phone at home when I go for a run and my wife could still reach me (or vice versa). But I don't think it has to be as large as the Gear S to do it.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

zetaplus93 said:


> Can you elaborate further on why you don't think it'd be practical?


I firmly believe that the interface of a watch is simply not large enough, given human fingers or input methods, to be much more than a notification device. Technology may eliminate this, but still it will be people talking into their wrists, which fails the 'crazy person in public' test, like bluetooth earbuds.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

HerrNano said:


> I firmly believe that the interface of a watch is simply not large enough, given human fingers or input methods, to be much more than a notification device. Technology may eliminate this, but still it will be people talking into their wrists, which fails the 'crazy person in public' test, like bluetooth earbuds.


I agree that the AW will mostly be for, as Apple puts it, light-weight interactions. Notifications, short messages, payments, health and fitness tracking. Anything more than 5-10s doesn't make much sense.

Given that, why do you think Apple is trying to make these small phones on your wrists?

If anything, their stated goals are for these to be extensions of your phones; AW would reduce the number of times you take out your iPhone, but not eliminate the need for your iPhone.


----------



## Victory205 (Dec 28, 2011)

PYLTN said:


> View attachment 4017266
> 
> 
> There's just no stopping them.


On Tuesday, I hit every watch boutique in the Caesar's Forum Shoppes in Las Vegas- Panerai Brietling, Blancpain, Cartier, Hublot, IWC, Tourneau, etc... I was the only customer in all of the stores except for a British Gentleman at Brietling. I was wearing an Aerospace, which got us the B50 Demo. I kept thinking that the features were cool on that new piece, but were available on the Applewatch with a lot less difficulty and expense.

Go figure. I am a watch guy, but the contrast between cost vs functionality was stark.

The Applestore by the way, was packed.

As the Omega sporting James Lovell once remarked, "Houston, we have a problem..."


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

BarracksSi said:


> I saw three while my wife and I were walking today. The first was the steel model on mesh, and the other two were both Sport models on blue and white.
> 
> I also saw what may have been a Moto360 and several Fitbits. I haven't seen a Gear smartwatch in a while, but I know they're out there.


Wow... you even know all the models!


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

I wonder why someone with no intention of buying an Apple watch would start a thread about people not buying Apple watches in an Apple watch forum?
How very odd.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

Yes... sorry to bash... was this thread moved?


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Yes. I posted it in the public forum.


----------



## I Like em BIG ! ! (Feb 10, 2012)

That 'splains a lot, Lucy...


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

vanilla.coffee said:


> I wonder why someone with no intention of buying an Apple watch would start a thread about people not buying Apple watches in an Apple watch forum?
> How very odd.


You have to admit, there is some truth to the thread title.

On the first day of pre-sales, the Apple Watch took over a whopping five hours to sell out. And now it's forecasted that, to the end of September, it's going to sell less than 15 million units.

<sarcasm>What a failure of a product.</sarcasm>


----------



## clintfca (Apr 25, 2013)

scentedlead said:


> You have to admit, there is some truth to the thread title.
> 
> On the first day of pre-sales, the Apple Watch took over a whopping five hours to sell out. And now it's forecasted that, to the end of September, it's going to sell less than 15 million units.
> 
> <sarcasm>What a failure of a product.</sarcasm>


Sarcasm aside, 5hrs to sell out probably because others like me were not willing to commit without first being able try on the watch first. Watches are very personal objects unlike new iPhone preorders. Given two different sizes, three different metal finishes, a dozen different straps, it's a lot of money to preorder sight unseen and then potentially realize after the fact that the watch you received is too big/small, band doesn't appeal to you compared to photos, prefer aluminum over stainless steel or vice versa etc etc.

You go to the store and finally see what combination works for you but realize there is zero stock until TBD.

I want to buy one but will have to wait until Apple fixes the supply issue which to me is the only real gripe here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

clintfca said:


> Sarcasm aside, 5hrs to sell out probably because others like me were not willing to commit without first being able try on the watch first. Watches are very personal objects unlike new iPhone preorders. Given two different sizes, three different metal finishes, a dozen different straps, it's a lot of money to preorder sight unseen and then potentially realize after the fact that the watch you received is too big/small, band doesn't appeal to you compared to photos, prefer aluminum over stainless steel or vice versa etc etc.
> 
> You go to the store and finally see what combination works for you but realize there is zero stock until TBD.
> 
> ...


Given the volume of iPhone ownership, even if there is quite a lot of indifference among the potential buyers the watch will still sell in large quantities. A quick look at Wikipedia shows that in 2014 alone Apple sold around 168 million iPhones. So if one in every one hundred iPhone users buys an AW that's still 16.8 million watches sold! And that's only looking at one year's sales figures.

I don't dislike the AW, I just don't see the appeal. To me it is just a pretty expensive remote screen for my phone.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

PYLTN said:


> I don't dislike the AW, I just don't see the appeal. To me it is just a pretty expensive remote screen for my phone.


So why create threads about something you don't intend to buy?
Is it a troll thread to garnish protest from Apple fans as the title of this thread suggests it actually is or did you have a more genuine reason for posting a picture of an empty Apple shop?


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

vanilla.coffee said:


> So why create threads about something you don't intend to buy?
> Is it a troll thread to garnish protest from Apple fans as the title of this thread suggests it actually is or did you have a more genuine reason for posting a picture of an empty Apple shop?


Because despite the considerable hype the watch garnered I've been struck by how few people seem to pay it any attention on recent visits to my local Apple store.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

What a fascinating waste of energy.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

vanilla.coffee said:


> What a fascinating waste of energy.


I assume you're referring to yourself there? You seem quite agitated, and that would use up more energy than merely making an observation.


----------



## broehldmd (Sep 23, 2007)

Is Apple Watch a hit?

I thought this was an interesting article. I keep seeing apple fans saying that Apple will sell 15 million units its first year. Those are just analyst projections. Apple hasn't released any numbers to my knowledge or even USA Today's. Taking into account that Apple has never been shy about releasing sales numbers in the past, I think the Apple watch isn't selling the big numbers that analysts are projecting. Look at Williams remarks about it being a tough market because Millennials do not wear watches. I still have not seen one in the wild (and I live in Atlanta and was in Orlando for a week last week). I have owned 4 of them and promptly sold them on eBay. I have two more coming in next week for me and my wife, so I will get to play with it then.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

broehldmd said:


> Is Apple Watch a hit?


tl;dr
USA Today doesn't know, but they think it is news that Apple is not
releasing sales numbers one month after the start of accepting orders.



broehldmd said:


> I thought this was an interesting article. I keep seeing apple fans saying that Apple will sell 15 million units its first year. Those are just analyst projections. Apple hasn't released any numbers to my knowledge or even USA Today's. Taking into account that Apple has never been shy about releasing sales numbers in the past, I think the Apple watch isn't selling the big numbers that analysts are projecting. Look at Williams remarks about it being a tough market because Millennials do not wear watches. I still have not seen one in the wild (and I live in Atlanta and was in Orlando for a week last week). I have owned 4 of them and promptly sold them on eBay. I have two more coming in next week for me and my wife, so I will get to play with it then.


The scalpers are taking advantage. Maybe there is demand.

Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## broehldmd (Sep 23, 2007)

rationaltime said:


> tl;dr
> USA Today doesn't know, but they think it is news that Apple is not
> releasing sales numbers one month after the start of accepting orders.
> 
> ...


Well there is demand for the gotta have it crowd. I preordered mine and when it came in I looked on eBay and saw that they were selling for more than I paid and ordered another. Did it again two weeks later. I don't see a problem with it. I personally don't think the watch it selling that well. First apple isn't releasing numbers and they always like to toot their own horn. It impresses investors. If the watch was selling that well, they would be releasing those numbers. The fact that I can order a watch and get another 3 weeks later says a lot to me (Apple has been overestimating delivery times in my experience). After the hype has died down, you really don't hear or see people talking about it much. I think apple will have the most successful smart watch to date but it isn't going to break any barriers. It really doesn't offer anything that you can't get on a phone. The few seconds you might save for convenience doesn't sound like a compelling argument. I can't wait to get mine again next week to see if I am proven wrong. I just bought one to be a workout, cycling, and beater at work. I never envisioned wearing one as a fashion statement or out on the town. The mechanicals get that duty.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

broehldmd said:


> Is Apple Watch a hit?
> 
> I thought this was an interesting article. I keep seeing apple fans saying that Apple will sell 15 million units its first year. Those are just analyst projections. Apple hasn't released any numbers to my knowledge or even USA Today's. Taking into account that Apple has never been shy about releasing sales numbers in the past, I think the Apple watch isn't selling the big numbers that analysts are projecting.


One thing to point out with the USA Today article is that they used the usual iPhone shipment press releases to make the point that Apple always talks about shiner info soon after product launch. But the AW launch his different because it's a product category launch. So, this should be compared to other product category launches; i.e. iPhone and iPad being the most recent.

Looking back to the iPhone introduction, Apple put out a press release touting the one millionth iPhone sold 2.5 months after shipping date:

http://www.apple.com/pr/library/2007/09/10Apple-Sells-One-Millionth-iPhone.html

For the iPad, the first press release came out a month after shipping:

https://www.apple.com/pr/library/2010/05/03Apple-Sells-One-Million-iPads.html

So the question is, did shipments already cross the million mark (which Apple seems to like to tout)?

If it did, why are they keeping it a secret (which would seem to be intensional)? For competitive reasons is the current thinking.

BTW, Apple adjusted their financial statements last year to group AW under "others" for reporting purpose (together with Apple TV and other smaller businesses). Again, a deliberate action to hide AW info.


----------



## zetaplus93 (Jul 22, 2013)

broehldmd said:


> It really doesn't offer anything that you can't get on a phone. The few seconds you might save for convenience doesn't sound like a compelling argument. I can't wait to get mine again next week to see if I am proven wrong. I just bought one to be a workout, cycling, and beater at work. I never envisioned wearing one as a fashion statement or out on the town. The mechanicals get that duty.


I think the AW (and other similar products) need to be worn to be appreciated.

It'd be interesting to hear your thoughts after you've worn it for about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Fer Guzman (Feb 10, 2012)

15 million unit sounds like a lot. I think they will sell at least $1-2 Billion worth of the watch.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

I'd expect some kind of numbers announcement at WWDC in a little over a week from now.

I'll order mine in late July anyway.


----------



## Polke45 (Mar 7, 2015)

Fer Guzman said:


> 15 million unit sounds like a lot. I think they will sell at least $1-2 Billion worth of the watch.


I am a bit skeptical about selling near 15 million unit. I have know many iphone user and only 1 bought an AW. Many of them aren't even interested in watch


----------



## scentedlead (May 11, 2015)

Polke45 said:


> I am a bit skeptical about selling near 15 million unit. I have know many iphone user and only 1 bought an AW. Many of them aren't even interested in watch


But ever since the iPhone 5 came out, Apple has sold _at least_ 30 million iPhones _per quarter_ and it's been six quarters since the iPhone 5 came out. Even if only 1 in ten iPhone 5 and 6 users get an Apple Watch in the first year, that's still an easy 15 million units for the AW.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

One of these days I'm going to sneak a pic of a Tourneau just to compare.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

scentedlead said:


> But ever since the iPhone 5 came out, Apple has sold _at least_ *30 million iPhones per quarter *and it's been six quarters since the iPhone 5 came out. Even if only 1 in ten iPhone 5 and 6 users get an Apple Watch in the first year, that's still an easy 15 million units for the AW.


Yup, and it got even crazier after the 6 and 6 Plus came out. Oct-Dec 2014 saw over 70 million sold.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: My Thoughts on the Apple Watch*

Fist of all this is not a real watch and second they are a waste of money.


----------



## BarracksSi (Feb 13, 2013)

BarracksSi said:


> One of these days I'm going to sneak a pic of a Tourneau just to compare.


Not Tourneau, but Lenkersdorfer in Tyson's Corner. It's two doors down from the first Apple Store in the East Coast. (where, during the twenty minutes I was visiting, Apple staff helped several customers order Watches online)


----------

